# Judge Rejects Uber Denial of Liability in Student’s Death on Freeway



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

https://www.insurancejournal.com/news/west/2021/04/05/608403.htm


> Uber Technologies Inc. lost the first round in a lawsuit filed by the relatives of a university student who was run over and killed on a San Diego freeway after one of the company's drivers allegedly ordered her out of his car and a second driver failed to pick her up.
> 
> A state court judge in San Francisco issued a tentative ruling Wednesday that rejected the ride-hailing company's claim that it had no responsibility for the death of 19-year-old Stella Yeh.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The moral of that story is to refuse service to people who are too drunk to take an uber.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Whatever happened with the guy that was killed on the freeway here in LA?

I think it was about the same time.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

bone-aching-work said:


> https://www.insurancejournal.com/news/west/2021/04/05/608403.htm


SMDH.

"I'm going voluntarily incapacitate myself by going out and getting drunk off my ass. I will be up to others to take action to ensure my safety, given that I drank away that ability, and ensure that I don't harm myself / win a Darwin Award BY WALKING ONTO A FREEWAY".

No, no, no, no. I'm sorry this person died but nobody here is at fault other than herself. Parents: teenagers are dumb. They do dumb things. If you don't want them to hurt themselves by doing dumb things, make sure that you equip them with the skills and knowledge that they will need to survive in the world _BEFORE_ they leave the nest.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> win a Darwin Award BY WALKING ONTO A FREEWAY".


Could have been suicide. The pax began to sober up and realized her night would end with a pair of 1stars on her rider account after hurling the rest of her binge-ingested contents inside another vehicle driven by another privileged driver. The thought of living in shame & embarrassment, all because Uber allows their drivers to inflect pain via an unfair & arbitrary rating system.
Yeah, that's the case; it's always everyone else's fault! :thumbup:


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

I don't mind if Uber gets slapped around in court for silly reasons, but it does bother me that both drivers are being sued. Is it "safer" to take the first exit and drop off the drunk college girl in a crackhead district? Are drivers now obligated to do freeway shoulder pickups?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

bone-aching-work said:


> I don't mind if Uber gets slapped around in court for silly reasons, but it does bother me that both drivers are being sued. Is it "safer" to take the first exit and drop off the drunk college girl in a crackhead district? Are drivers now obligated to do freeway shoulder pickups?


Got to shake the trees to get as much money as they can out of everyone. How much are they going to get from the drivers? The drivers probably wouldn't have any assets and probably aren't wealthy, to bother with suing.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Seems someone should have called the police 
Not saying anyone is guilty or needs to take them but it might cover your behind

I don't see where the second driver has any responsibility at all.

Further point
When does this responsibility end?
I drop you off in front of the house...
You wander out into the street and get killed
Am I supposed to tuck to these people into bed?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

If anyone had a "Duty to Care" it started with the "Friends" who dumped off an incapacitated "Friend" on an Uber driver. When I spent years driving the F/Sa drunk shift I was always surprised at the amount of so called friends who dumped their drunk and incapacitated female friend off on an Uber all by themselves. The list of things that could go wrong was long. I always pounded it into the heads of my daughters (sons also) and their friends that you always, always, always stay together as a group no matter what. Thoughtless and uncaring for her friends to send her off by herself.

Yes, teenagers people do dumb things. When they do the people around them, friends and family, need to protect them from themselves. Don't dump that responsibility on a stranger/Uber driver.

There were three times over that period where young women were lucky they had me as their driver. Because I'm a "Dad" I went out of my way to help. I would hope someone would do the same for mine on the night of one of their biggest mistakes. Once I drove a young woman who was by herself to a hospital emergency room because I sincerely believed she had alcohol poisoning. Another time I believe I stopped a young woman from getting "date raped". A third time I refused to drop a young woman off at her car so she could drive herself home (she was extremely intoxicated). Doing the drunk shift is tough. The best is to not let extremely intoxicated people in your car in the first place but sometimes you don't realize it until you are already underway.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Yes, teenagers people do dumb things. When they do the people around them, friends and family, need to protect them from themselves. Don't dump that responsibility on a stranger/Uber driver.


I agree that it's nice when friends look after their friends when they're out boozing. But I see it as a nice-to-have, rather than something that should be counted on. I certainly don't see that friends around have any _need_ to protect their drunk companions. Moral responsibility, yes. But "need"? No.

I'm a self-reliance kind of guy and I told my teenage son that when he is out and about, the only person on-scene that he can count on to look after him is himself. That we parents will be just a phone call away, but on scene, looking after him is his responsibility.

If there are friends there to take care of him if he drinks too much, then great. But counting on that as a fallback plan is a very, very bad idea. As seen above in the news story.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

BTW
Where is Uber when I report these super drunk people who takeoff their masks
Deactivated? No
"We don't see a serious safety issue here but we won't match you with that person again"???

Once they didn't even say that they would not match me with that person again
Just we don't see a serious safety issue
I went back on them... what?
Taking off a mask drunk and screaming in my face is not a safety issue for coronavirus?
Only at that point did they say we won't match you with that person again
BS company


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I agree that it's nice when friends look after their friends when they're out boozing. But I see it as a nice-to-have, rather than something that should be counted on. I certainly don't see that friends around have any _need_ to protect their drunk companions. Moral responsibility, yes. But "need"? No.
> 
> I'm a self-reliance kind of guy and I told my teenage son that when he is out and about, the only person on-scene that he can count on to look after him is himself. That we parents will be just a phone call away, but on scene, looking after him is his responsibility.
> 
> If there are friends there to take care of him if he drinks too much, then great. But counting on that as a fallback plan is a very, very bad idea. As seen above in the news story.


I don't disagree with anything you said. Of course you are responsible for yourself first and foremost. I will say though that if you have friends that don't feel any responsibility to help you when you need it then you have the wrong friends, simple as that. Consequently, if you are someones friend and don't step up and help them when they need it you are a horrible friend and a selfish POS.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I will say though that if you have friends that don't feel any responsibility to help you when you need it then you have the wrong friends, simple as that.


Absolutely.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Absolutely.


The thing is they incorrectly think putting you in the Uber is the right thing to do. The safe thing to do.
We had a case here just like that where the 60 year old driver carried her (19?) into the house and had sex with the passed out person.

A little bit different but last night I was sitting at a convenient store waiting for only a $50 surge ride. Lots of druggies and criminals there Notice a black guy hanging. Then a white guy sees my light and asks me to take "my friend" 20 odd miles into the rural sticks.
I say no. You have a car. You take him. He says I've worked all day and I'm tired. I say no again.
Later he gets an Uber for the guy.
We talk and he says I don't know him.
I could have been robbed shot or carjacked. And nobody would know who the guy was.
Does Uber deactivate people who do this?

With Uber The customer always seems to get a pass

On reasons for cancellation

where exactly is the too intoxicated button?&#128514;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

wallae said:


> where exactly is the too intoxicated button?


Right under the "my pax is being an ahole" button. Keep scrolling.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Right under the "my pax is being an ahole" button. Keep scrolling.


What's amazing to me is how they keep their reputation for being woke
BLM
GREEN 
Immigration...
All bs
I saw the Uber guy with Fredrica on cnn talking about it &#129326;

Everyone gives them a pass
My wish would be for everyone to see them as what they truly are


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

She made a mistake of drinking too much. Her friends failed her and the bar tender failed her. Her body tried to save itself by ridding the alcohol inside of her then Uber driver left her on the side of the road. Second driver refused her and she wander onto the freeway and is killed. She's dead and no amount of money can bring her back to her family. What if she was your little sister or your daughter?

https://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/lo...-on-freeway-vow-to-fight-for-justice/2038111/


Seamus said:


> If anyone had a "Duty to Care" it started with the "Friends" who dumped off an incapacitated "Friend" on an Uber driver. When I spent years driving the F/Sa drunk shift I was always surprised at the amount of so called friends who dumped their drunk and incapacitated female friend off on an Uber all by themselves. The list of things that could go wrong was long. I always pounded it into the heads of my daughters (sons also) and their friends that you always, always, always stay together as a group no matter what. Thoughtless and uncaring for her friends to send her off by herself.
> 
> Yes, teenagers people do dumb things. When they do the people around them, friends and family, need to protect them from themselves. Don't dump that responsibility on a stranger/Uber driver.
> 
> There were three times over that period where young women were lucky they had me as their driver. Because I'm a "Dad" I went out of my way to help. I would hope someone would do the same for mine on the night of one of their biggest mistakes. Once I drove a young woman who was by herself to a hospital emergency room because I sincerely believed she had alcohol poisoning. Another time I believe I stopped a young woman from getting "date raped". A third time I refused to drop a young woman off at her car so she could drive herself home (she was extremely intoxicated). Doing the drunk shift is tough. The best is to not let extremely intoxicated people in your car in the first place but sometimes you don't realize it until you are already underway.


Thanks for being the Dad to those young woman in needed.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> What if she was your little sister or your daughter?


I would know that I had failed as a parent.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Could have been suicide. The pax began to sober up and realized her night would end with a pair of 1stars on her rider account after hurling the rest of her binge-ingested contents inside another vehicle driven by another privileged driver. The thought of living in shame & embarrassment, all because Uber allows their drivers to inflect pain via an unfair & arbitrary rating system.
> Yeah, that's the case; it's always everyone else's fault! :thumbup:


I agree with Mr Uber's Guber


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm curious if the second driver even attempted to pick her up or just dropped the ping when he realized it was picking her up along the highway.

With her not being able to tell the story, i'm really curious about whether or not driver #2 really found her or uber falsely applied an address next to the highway.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Her body tried to save itself by ridding the alcohol inside of her


Damn, you nailed it! If I ever puke in an Uber and get charged a puke fee I AM USING THIS LINE!

- "But but my body was just trying to save itself by ridding itself of the alcohol inside of me."

ROFLMAO &#128517;&#129315;:roflmao:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I would know that I had failed as a parent.


Oh please, spare me!

Coached HS Basketball for 16 years, taught CCD for 10 years, Coached Baseball for 12 years, volunteered at a drug rehab facility. I have coached, taught, or otherwise mentored hundreds if not thousands of young people over the years. I have yet to find the perfect one although I found plenty of parents that believed theirs was. Even good kids from nice families with parents that worked hard to raise them make mistakes and do stupid things from time to time.

When I coached I have seen plenty of parents who say "not my child" and I know exactly what they have done! :roflmao:. Only parents that honestly believe that their young adults don't do any wrong are either clueless as to what they are actually doing or are so disconnected they don't want to know.

You are someone that impresses me as way too smart to honestly think only bad parents kids screw up.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Oh please, spare me!
> 
> Coached HS Basketball for 16 years, taught CCD for 10 years, Coached Baseball for 12 years, volunteered at a drug rehab facility. I have coached, taught, or otherwise mentored hundreds if not thousands of young people over the years. I have yet to find the perfect one although I found plenty of parents that believed theirs was.


I have no reason to doubt this, but I didn't say that any perfect kids exist.


> Even good kids from nice families with parents that worked hard to raise them make mistakes and do stupid things from time to time.


Correct, kids and teens do stupid things. The added freedom that teens enjoy allows their stupid things to get them into much more trouble.


> When I coached I have seen plenty of parents who say "not my child" and I know exactly what they have done! :roflmao:. Only parents that honestly believe that their young adults don't do any wrong are either clueless as to what they are actually doing or are so disconnected they don't want to know.


Yes, when my son was in the difficult teen years I knew that if I wanted a truthful answer about where he was going or went / what he was going to do or what he did / who he was going or went with, then I was better off asking his old Magic 8 Ball toy - at least with that there was a random chance of extracting a correct answer from it.


> You are someone that impresses me as way too smart to honestly think only bad parents kids screw up.


I was commenting along the lines that if I failed to teach my child not to get him/herself run over on a freeway then, by definition, I would have failed him/her. Of course, the failure would not be all mine, though.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

bone-aching-work said:


> https://www.insurancejournal.com/news/west/2021/04/05/608403.htm


OMG<--- this story is UBER tragic on so many levels! I cannot bear it.



Seamus said:


> If anyone had a "Duty to Care" it started with the "Friends" who dumped off an incapacitated "Friend" on an Uber driver. When I spent years driving the F/Sa drunk shift I was always surprised at the amount of so called friends who dumped their drunk and incapacitated female friend off on an Uber all by themselves. The list of things that could go wrong was long. I always pounded it into the heads of my daughters (sons also) and their friends that you always, always, always stay together as a group no matter what. Thoughtless and uncaring for her friends to send her off by herself.
> 
> Yes, teenagers people do dumb things. When they do the people around them, friends and family, need to protect them from themselves. Don't dump that responsibility on a stranger/Uber driver.
> 
> There were three times over that period where young women were lucky they had me as their driver. Because I'm a "Dad" I went out of my way to help. I would hope someone would do the same for mine on the night of one of their biggest mistakes. Once I drove a young woman who was by herself to a hospital emergency room because I sincerely believed she had alcohol poisoning. Another time I believe I stopped a young woman from getting "date raped". A third time I refused to drop a young woman off at her car so she could drive herself home (she was extremely intoxicated). Doing the drunk shift is tough. The best is to not let extremely intoxicated people in your car in the first place but sometimes you don't realize it until you are already underway.


Totally right my brother @Seamus! I had to sit back and make sure that a dead drunk pax got into an ambulance after his "friends" shoved him into my Uber! I wrote a lengthy post about him a while back during the pandemic. I didn't realize he was dead drunk until I tried to get him to leave my Uber. When I opened the door slightly, he fell out of my car. I grabbed him as he fell so that he did not hurt himself. Then I waited until the ambulance showed up, as I believed he had alcohol poisoning!










Waited with him because he was in the middle of the street, until the ambulance and police showed up!










Really terrible friends he had that night! He could have died!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Waited with him because he was in the middle of the street, until the ambulance and police showed up!
> 
> View attachment 585705
> 
> ...


Play stupid games, win stupid prizes!


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes!


I remember that as it happened to me I had my friends here on this forum to help guide me on what to do next.

I remember his breathing was very very slow and labored. He wasn't responding to any of my commands. I was very careful not to touch him too much because I didn't want to injure him. But he was literally lying in the middle of the street and I knew I couldn't just leave him there! Or he would most certainly have been run over by the next car.

I remember thinking what terrible friends he had!! To be so irresponsible that you would just shove your friend into an Uber and not help him get home safely!

I know you made a terrible mistake that night but if I were him I would never talk to any of those friends again for the rest of my life I think. I've honestly never been drunk or done any drugs in my life. But if I have if I had been in this situation I don't think any of the friends I currently have would just abandon me like that!


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I told the story before about a drunk woman calling her friend and telling them I am abducting her.When I offered to pull off the highway and let her go, she opened the door on the highway and threated to jump out.I was pretty scared at the next exit I pulled off and let her out.I emailed uber and the next day they told me she said I was threatening towards her.I can't avoid them all but cutting bars out really helped.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

N


Tnasty said:


> I told the story before about a drunk woman calling her friend and telling them I am abducting her.When I offered to pull off the highway and let her go, she opened the door on the highway and threated to jump out.I was pretty scared at the next exit I pulled off and let her out.I emailed uber and the next day they told me she said I was threatening towards her.I can't avoid them all but cutting bars out really helped.


No doubt drunks can be a real handful to deal with. Sometimes it can be funny, sometimes it can be crazy, sometimes it's a big problem, and sometimes it's messy!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Tnasty said:


> I told the story before about a drunk woman calling her friend and telling them I am abducting her.When I offered to pull off the highway and let her go, she opened the door on the highway and threated to jump out.I was pretty scared at the next exit I pulled off and let her out.I emailed uber and the next day they told me she said I was threatening towards her.I can't avoid them all but cutting bars out really helped.


Your dashcam video will clear any confusion right up.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> SMDH.
> 
> "I'm going voluntarily incapacitate myself by going out and getting drunk off my ass. I will be up to others to take action to ensure my safety, given that I drank away that ability, and ensure that I don't harm myself / win a Darwin Award BY WALKING ONTO A FREEWAY".
> 
> No, no, no, no. I'm sorry this person died but nobody here is at fault other than herself. Parents: teenagers are dumb. They do dumb things. If you don't want them to hurt themselves by doing dumb things, make sure that you equip them with the skills and knowledge that they will need to survive in the world _BEFORE_ they leave the nest.


The pax IQ is not on trial here Uber's responsibly for the safety from start to finish of journey by any passenger and when does it end is what is being argued.

The pax is intoxicated vulnerable and is kicked out on freeway after journey has commenced. Uber has taken responsibly for pax safety at start of journey. When does it end? The pax did not choose the freeway as a destination.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> The pax IQ is not on trial here


Agreed - high IQ does not prevent people from doing stupid things.


> Uber's responsibly for the safety from start to finish of journey by any passenger and when does it end is what is being argued.


That is an accurate summary of the point being argued in court.


> The pax is intoxicated vulnerable and is kicked out on freeway after journey has commenced. Uber has taken responsibly for pax safety at start of journey. When does it end? The pax did not choose the freeway as a destination.


The article states:

_The driver responded by exiting the freeway and ordered her out of the car, according to court records._

If accurate, this means that the driver exited the freeway (i.e. he did not eject her into the freeway) and that the pax had made her way back onto the freeway ramp when the second driver found her. From there, when the second driver found her, she decided to walk up the ramp and onto the freeway.

IMO, Uber is not responsible for pax who, after being dropped off on a surface street, decide to walk onto a freeway and get themselves killed. It's a rideshare device, not a babysitting service. However, the final decision will obviously be made by the courts.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Your dashcam video will clear any confusion right up.


this was like 4-5 years ago, but I still don't have one after 7 years.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> The pax IQ is not on trial here Uber's responsibly for the safety from start to finish of journey by any passenger and when does it end is what is being argued.
> 
> The pax is intoxicated vulnerable and is kicked out on freeway after journey has commenced. Uber has taken responsibly for pax safety at start of journey. When does it end?* The pax did not choose the freeway as a destination.*


Good point sir, when argued in those words at the end!... Dropping anybody off sober or not on a freeway where there are no sidewalks or walkways well lit is a pretty crazy thing to do. I know I personally would NEVER drop someone off in such a dangerous situation where I know they could get hit or killed.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Agreed - high IQ does not prevent people from doing stupid things.
> 
> That is an accurate summary of the point being argued in court.
> 
> ...


Just read what you wrote too, and you also have a very crucial point. If I was on the jury, I would really need to know exactly where the pax was dropped off. Obviously, if he dropped her at a rest area or a gas station off the freeway, and then she walked all the way back to the freeway ramp, and then back onto the speeding lanes, then that is a different story.... But it just seems odd that a pax would take what I would think would be a very long walk back along the ramp and onto the freeway. I cannot say anymore without getting more facts.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> If I was on the jury, I would really need to know exactly where the pax was dropped off. Obviously, if he dropped her at a rest area or a gas station off the freeway, and then she walked all the way back to the freeway ramp, and then back onto the speeding lanes, then that is a different story.... But it just seems odd that a pax would take what I would think would be a very long walk back along the ramp and onto the freeway. I cannot say anymore without getting more facts.


Yes, the exact dropoff point for me would be key. On a sidewalk of a surface street would be fine; on any part of a freeway would be dereliction of duty.

I don't think that the dropoff point selected by the driver differing from the pax' entered destination is relevant in determining where the driver's responsibility ends. I have ejected several pax for puking and both their rides and my responsibility to them ended then and there, even though I did not take them to their original destination.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

It's illegal for anyone to walk on the highway, but pax can be dumb opening the door to the street side too. That's another reason why If they are alone and they try the door behind me the door will be locked.If your car breaks down you are allowed to walk to the next exit in most states me thinks.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, the exact dropoff point for me would be key. On a sidewalk of a surface street would be fine; on any part of a freeway would be dereliction of duty.
> 
> I don't think that when the dropoff point selected by the driver differs from the pax' entered destination it is relevant in determining where the driver's responsibility ends. I have ejected several pax for puking and both their rides and my responsibility to them ended then and there, even though I did not take them to their original destination.


100 thumbs up brother. That is also precisely the key point for me as well. I respect you a lot for making sure that even though you had to eject a pax, you made sure they were safe. I do believe we as RS drivers need to assume some degree of decency and responsibility...within reason and logic.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

bone-aching-work said:


> I don't mind if Uber gets slapped around in court for silly reasons, but it does bother me that both drivers are being sued. Is it "safer" to take the first exit and drop off the drunk college girl in a crackhead district? Are drivers now obligated to do freeway shoulder pickups?


drivers are social workers now too besides charity workers


----------



## DLUnber (Nov 26, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> SMDH.
> 
> "I'm going voluntarily incapacitate myself by going out and getting drunk off my ass. I will be up to others to take action to ensure my safety, given that I drank away that ability, and ensure that I don't harm myself / win a Darwin Award BY WALKING ONTO A FREEWAY".
> 
> No, no, no, no. I'm sorry this person died but nobody here is at fault other than herself. Parents: teenagers are dumb. They do dumb things. If you don't want them to hurt themselves by doing dumb things, make sure that you equip them with the skills and knowledge that they will need to survive in the world _BEFORE_ they leave the nest.


I curse you that the same thing would happen to one of your loved ones. Someone very close to you, like your daughter or wife.


----------



## Taxi2Rideshare (May 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I don't disagree with anything you said. Of course you are responsible for yourself first and foremost. I will say though that if you have friends that don't feel any responsibility to help you when you need it then you have the wrong friends, simple as that. Consequently, if you are someones friend and don't step up and help them when they need it you are a horrible friend and a selfish POS.


There's very little honor in samaritans these days as SJWs exploit their good intentions to set examples. And it's common to find cases on YT where people have sued others for saving them from life threatening situations. 






As someone who's witnessed strangers ruin the lives of respectable men, I see too much risk in the White Knight role society continues to expect from men. Placing yourself in harm's way for family and friends is one thing, but for strangers when it's become too difficult to overlook the liabilities that may follow? Too many people exist who also intentionally seek these situations for profit.

Legally, you're not expected to put yourself in harm's way for others. The legal minimum is to contact authorities who exist for that purpose.

Hence, can Uber/Lyft legally expect you to accept these questionable rides? Not by a long shot. Several court case rulings have made this clear. 

Consider yourself lucky for not falling victim to the countless 3ape accusations, many of which from women who intentionally seek huge settlements. Contrary to what the MSM would have you believe, not all accusations have been proven true.

To me this White Knight thing has become a game of Russian Roulette.


----------



## d10264824 (8 mo ago)

I personally knew this person very well. She was such a kind soul & did not deserve what happened to her. Seeing this post broke my heart. I was out of the country when this happened & I went through a deep depression after this event. As part of her close family and friends, we are still grieving to this day. Personally, I can’t understand how someone would just drop a human off on the shoulder of a freeway (especially, an intoxicated one). It comes down to human decency. I pray none of you endure this pain with one of your loved ones - but, maybe have some empathy & think before you negatively blast someone you’ve never met.



The Gift of Fish said:


> SMDH.
> 
> "I'm going voluntarily incapacitate myself by going out and getting drunk off my ass. I will be up to others to take action to ensure my safety, given that I drank away that ability, and ensure that I don't harm myself / win a Darwin Award BY WALKING ONTO A FREEWAY".
> 
> No, no, no, no. I'm sorry this person died but nobody here is at fault other than herself. Parents: teenagers are dumb. They do dumb things. If you don't want them to hurt themselves by doing dumb things, make sure that you equip them with the skills and knowledge that they will need to survive in the world _BEFORE_ they leave the nest.





amazinghl said:


> View attachment 585339
> 
> 
> She made a mistake of drinking too much. Her friends failed her and the bar tender failed her. Her body tried to save itself by ridding the alcohol inside of her then Uber driver left her on the side of the road. Second driver refused her and she wander onto the freeway and is killed. She's dead and no amount of money can bring her back to her family. What if she was your little sister or your daughter?
> ...


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I do this now after an incident with me with somebody dropping off their friend in my car one of them goes home with that person and I bring that person back and if nobody wants to go home with that person then I don't do the ride.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

d10264824 said:


> I personally knew this person very well. She was such a kind soul & did not deserve what happened to her. Seeing this post broke my heart. I was out of the country when this happened & I went through a deep depression after this event. As part of her close family and friends, we are still grieving to this day. Personally, I can’t understand how someone would just drop a human off on the shoulder of a freeway (especially, an intoxicated one). It comes down to human decency. I pray none of you endure this pain with one of your loved ones - but, maybe have some empathy & think before you negatively blast someone you’ve never met.


Nice people die every day because of their own actions.
There is a name for keeping someone in a car against their will; its called 'false arrest' and 'kidnapping'. Men get their balls wrung out every day trying to help a damsel in distress. Guess who taught us not to do that? Yea. Women. Ya'll want 'equality'? You got it baby.

What happened to her was her own fault.
Not Uber's, not the driver of the Uber car, not the driver that hit her.
She put a lot of people in danger.

I don't think anyone 'blasted' her.
Maybe the greedy friends and relatives trying to cash in on her misfortune by suing companies and people who are not at fault deserve the 'bash'.

Her so called friends failed her.
She failed herself.

It IS sad.


----------



## d10264824 (8 mo ago)

Who hurt you dude? Go to therapy lmao 



UberBastid said:


> Nice people die every day because of their own actions.
> There is a name for keeping someone in a car against their will; its called 'false arrest' and 'kidnapping'. Men get their balls wrung out every day trying to help a damsel in distress. Guess who taught us not to do that? Yea. Women. Ya'll want 'equality'? You got it baby.
> 
> What happened to her was her own fault.
> ...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

d10264824 said:


> Who hurt you dude? Go to therapy lmao


Who hurt me?
Somebody that I cared for just as much as you cared for the subject of this thread.
I feel you.

She died too, as a result of her own stupidity -- and left a lot of damage behind. Because of her thoughtlessness and carelessness. 

And the therapy that I got helped me to see where my anger and disappointment should be directed.

Go get therapy.


----------

